# LOBSTER 2 WAYS!



## leah elisheva (Dec 15, 2013)

Happy Sunday To All!

Here's a marvelous wish, for this fantastic week ahead!

The only important note, to add to today's video, is that the "GRILLED" version was grilled for 20 minutes and that was too long. (Once I tasted the grilled lobster, I recognized that it should only have been grilled for 15 minutes).

But, we learn each time. And each day's weather and hot fire is different too. And so, with a hot fire on a cold day, I'd say 15 minutes max with the grilling. Otherwise, I stand by video! Enjoy!

Cheers!!!!!!!!! - Leah













DSCF3688.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 15, 2013


















DSCF3689.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 15, 2013


















DSCF3685.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 15, 2013


















DSCF3683.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 15, 2013


















DSCF3682.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 15, 2013


















DSCF3686.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 15, 2013


















DSCF3687.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 15, 2013


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 15, 2013)

Looks great as usual Leah!


----------



## daveomak (Dec 15, 2013)

Looks AWESOME...... both ways........   Thanks......   

Dave


----------



## leah elisheva (Dec 15, 2013)

Thank you very much Dave! And Dirtsailor!!!

Happy Sunday!!!

Good night to all!!! (Since I wake up at 3 a.m., I do go to bed before most young school children across the globe do).

But more when more awake, and meanwhile, CHEERS to all!!! - Leah


----------



## disco (Dec 15, 2013)

Looks stunning, Leah. However, I can't let the missus sea this. She'll want some and lobster is worth more than my pension up here in the mountains. 

Disco


----------



## moikel (Dec 15, 2013)

Great video bit hard for me to get my head around the snow everywhere & 15 degrees!


----------



## driedstick (Dec 15, 2013)

Dang nab it Leah you are killin me


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 15, 2013)

Very nice, great job on the video...JJ


----------



## leah elisheva (Dec 16, 2013)

Thanks so much Disco! Yes, lobster is a treat indeed, but WALMART here has the very best ones actually, and affordably so, and that helps. (As does a family/relatives who haul traps for a living). Both sources are my "go to" for such therefore. Regardless, Cheers to you both up in the snowy mountains!!!!!

And yes, Mick, it was only 15 degrees yesterday when I was outside in a bathing suit therefore. (Not too cold, compared to where I was born and raised which at one time got to 30 below)! And so 15 above is nothing, right? Thanks for your nice comments. Cheers to you in the sunny land down under and with all your fabulous fish!!!

And thank you driedstick!!! Your "handle" or online "name," and now your avatar photo too, just downright crack me up! Luckily, it's already past 5 a.m. and so I'm long past my breakfast and coffee (since I wake up at 3) or else I could spit my java out onto the screen just from your photo! Thank you for that therefore! The world needs more humor! Cheers to that indeed!

Many thanks to you as well, Dear Masterful Chef, (JJ), as I just really wish you lived closer and could teach me some food safety chopping lessons! I'm always fine with lobster slicing, as I take my precious time and seem pretty good at it. Sabering open Champagne with a sword even, comes quite naturally to me as well. But for the love of God, I cannot seem to make it through one week without bandaids and me slicing fingers when just chopping a simple onion, or shallots, or papaya, or a damn cucumber, or cantaloupe even!!!?? Gracious, there must be training wheels for people like me, right? Just know you are needed! Smiles.

Thank you all for watching! Only two more videos in my "video blog series" which shall post during the two remaining weekends of this year. And so I'm very appreciative that I've been able to share them and with such great people. Thanks for that!

Here's to this brand new and beautiful week! May it be wonderful for all! The snow is absolutely just gorgeous and here's to that too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Cheers!!!!!!!! - Leah


----------



## moikel (Dec 16, 2013)

From todays Sydney Morning Herald ( think NewYork Times) " Come Xmas every man & his dog wants a bloody cray(crayfish/southern rock lobster). So the price shoots up & you end up paying $90 + a kg"  

Then follows how to peel /prepare one ,I prefer Leahs tutorial,pity Walmart dont ship
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





The Sydney fish market will sell 600 ton of seafood in 3 days up to Xmas Eve.

Its our rather different way to approach Xmas given its stupid  hot its all about cold seafood ,salads,oysters,cold ham, kids are in the swimming pool you get the picture.

Grilled lobstah alla Leah would be great but it can wait to New Year at those prices


----------



## frankbe (Dec 16, 2013)

Both ways must be delicious !!!

I guess the smoky way keep the natural flavor inside ?

Anyway they both look great !!!


----------



## moikel (Dec 17, 2013)

IMG_0300.JPG



__ moikel
__ Dec 16, 2013






A big boy wok ,$250 worth of mud crab at Sydney prices, determined look. Chilli mud crab for 10.


----------



## leah elisheva (Dec 17, 2013)

Yikes, those lobster prices are something Mick! The Christmas season must be wild!!! But WONDERFUL photo of you and your great food!

Too bad Walmart doesn't ship indeed, as they have some seriously grand lobster! Bizarre as that is!

And thank you; both lobster versions are nice, although the rich smoky flavor of the smoked one, dipped into my little "tomalley sauce" mixture, is my favorite way.

Anyway, here's to the Australian Christmas! It's not 15 degrees there, so I'm not sure how I'd do??? Right now it's 6.7 degrees outside here, (not that cold, but it will cool off a bit more before daylight as today will be a crisp albeit fabulous winter day)!!!!

Cheers to all! - Leah


----------



## leah elisheva (Dec 20, 2013)

Just learned that lobsters are apparently "on sale" this weekend, in many places (at least on the east coast or in some spots in the north), on this pre-holiday weekend.

Perhaps therefore, some "Lobster 2 Ways" food festive fun will be a great experiment for many!!!! I heartily recommend it with love!!! Smiles.

In any event, I send sensational sentiments to all! Happy Friday!!!!!!!!!!!

CHEERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! - Leah


----------



## moikel (Dec 20, 2013)

OK I  can post again,so I  just thought I would drop some photos in here because Leah & I have been discussing the Aussie fixation with seafood at Xmas.

I was at the market today getting salmon for gravalax,having a bit of lunch,a  bottle of pinot gris.













IMG_0602.jpg



__ moikel
__ Dec 20, 2013






My pick of the uncooked prawns( shrimp).













IMG_0610.jpg



__ moikel
__ Dec 20, 2013






Half of the prawn section in 1 retail outlet ,there are 5. 14 different prawn deals.













IMG_0609.jpg



__ moikel
__ Dec 20, 2013






The other half.

Thats just calamari.













IMG_0611.jpg



__ moikel
__ Dec 20, 2013






And last sky high lobster.













IMG_0604.jpg



__ moikel
__ Dec 20, 2013






Stinking hot here 41c easy,cold seafood makes sense. Some of the prices not so much.


----------



## leah elisheva (Dec 20, 2013)

Man are those photos so very beautiful!!!! I'm in love with the Aussie Fish Market, for certain!

Thank you tons for sharing these Mick!!! Spectacular!!!!!!!!!!!!

That absolutely made my entire day!!! Always share!!! Always!!! That's so magnificent!!! Amazing!!!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## moikel (Dec 20, 2013)

And these guys













IMG_0603.jpg



__ moikel
__ Dec 20, 2013






Bugs to us, slipper lobster? shovel nose sand lobster maybe.

Then there is these which are sweet but fiddley,spanner crab.













IMG_0612.jpg



__ moikel
__ Dec 20, 2013






Prices are pretty strong but its just not Xmas if your not eating prawns.













IMG_0608.jpg



__ moikel
__ Dec 20, 2013






I will get some at my local fish shop today then do a little Thai inspired green mango salad with the grilled prawns on top.

Do you mind if I  just drop that in here?

Its shredded hard green mango,cress,peanuts,salad onion,mint,cilantro with a dressing of lime juice,fish sauce,palm sugar,chilli,rice vinegar.

Very popular here then its a choice of what grilled or BBQ  protein you put on top ,rare roo is nice, turmeric marinated chicken ,or ...

Have great day.


----------



## leah elisheva (Dec 20, 2013)

OK so now I want to try each and every single thing that's there Mick!

These look so INCREDIBLE!!!!!!!!!!!

And OF COURSE you can put whatever you want into any of my threads (whether it's photos or postings or video or whatever) - no problem whatsoever to me - the more the merrier and I for one, just LOVE seeing all the different things and it's so damn fun!!!

Now I want to eat those!!!!!!! NOW! Smiles. It all looks so fabulous!!!!!!

Happy weekend!!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## moikel (Dec 20, 2013)

The point of difference is that there some things that are Southern Hemisphere only & a few more that are just Aussie only.

I don't think our calamari is that different to yours BUT at the market you get your choice of 5 different ones either by state of origin or species. Octopus is normally 3 or 4 ,prawns its size grade but about 5 species,king x2,tiger,banana,school. Oysters its 2 or 3 types but its  all about region.

I will do some abalone soon.They are a sea snail that attaches to rocks that likes cold surging waters.They are strictly regulated,if you have a permit ( costs plenty & quota)then its diving with air hose line ,a bag ,a knife. Asian buyers drive the market they get very expensive but we have worked out a way to farm them.I think minimum size 6 inches across.

People have made fortunes as abalone divers but its dangerous thanks to sharks particularly  Great Whites. Also if you get caught commercial poaching,under size or bag limit you can go to prison . Sport fisherman  allowed about 6 .


----------



## leah elisheva (Dec 20, 2013)

You're so blessed with your supplies Mick! And I LOVE abalone, and also find the shell beautiful!

I'm still enjoying your fishy photos!!!!!!! Fabulous!!!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## moikel (Dec 20, 2013)

OK  if you haven't seen this before bear with me it needs a little explanation.

You can make this with green mango or green papaya but its got to be hard,green & crisp. I couldn't get green mango.













IMG_0615.jpg



__ moikel
__ Dec 20, 2013






Ripe sure but found green papaya at the Thai grocer.

You skin it ,halve it then shred it with peeler. Thai ladies do it with machete's & still have all their fingers but I aint taken chances .I bought a gadget.

The shop lady told me to shred it then put it in ice water for an hour.

Drain it well then mix mint leaf,kaffir lime leaf,salad onion,chopped chilli,cilantro, cress,I have to use wild rocket,cress wasn't up to scratch. Raw peanuts,halved cherry tomatoes or grape.

Then its about the dressing which I will get to later. Its got to have some zing. I am tinkering with it a bit.

I will marinate some prawns in ginger,garlic,lime,chilli,peanut oil then hit them hard & fast on a hot grill plate.

Then you just put them on the already assembled salad pour dressing over.

Its a very Leah style of meal, just not doable in her climate zone just now


----------



## moikel (Dec 21, 2013)

IMG_0616.jpg



__ moikel
__ Dec 21, 2013






I got this peeled my gadget went OK  but there was a fair bit of knife work as well.Its in ice water now.Green mango would have been better because they are rock hard & crisp.













IMG_0617.jpg



__ moikel
__ Dec 21, 2013






12 king prawns in a marinade of peanut oil,lime juice & zest,ginger,chilli,lemongrass,kaffir lime leaf.


----------



## frankbe (Dec 21, 2013)

Hey Mike , if you are interested...

Some recipes for "som tam" (papaya salad) :

http://www.mixmenu.com/MA/Allston/T...IC THAI ISSARN DISHES SOMTAM/269-3671-0-0.htm

My favorite : som tam poo maa (= with salty swimming crab).

http://cookwithammie.blogspot.com/2010/06/som-tum-poo-maa.html

Here they say : so many different cooks = so many different som tams.

Be aware of the som tam palaa (with stinky fish) ...

Enjoy !


----------



## leah elisheva (Dec 21, 2013)

That looks so gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!

And FrankBe's ideas too!

Such fantastic things you have access to!

And yes, that's a "Leah-esque" meal indeed! Love it!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## moikel (Dec 21, 2013)

IMG_0618.jpg



__ moikel
__ Dec 21, 2013


















IMG_0620.jpg



__ moikel
__ Dec 21, 2013






I will get some text up shortly. It was a great meal on a hot summer night.


----------



## moikel (Dec 21, 2013)

Thanks FrankBE thats a great link with clearer steps. That salty crab looks great
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I love those sorts of flavours.

I just assembled the salad in a bit of a western way .Lettuce leaves on the bottom then built it up with onion,cucumber,red pepper then the green papaya,cherry tomato ,chilli,peanuts,cilantro sprigs.

I was making it with my new girlfriend watching so didn't take photos of the in between steps.

I had a screaming hot grill plate bit of peanut oil & just hit the prawns hard & fast poured rest of marinade over them.

The dressing I went a little way of course & used a mixture of blood orange juice & lime juice.Palm sugar,rice vinegar,ginger,lemongrass & a bit of chipotle sauce because I didn't have anything else.

Its all taste in this stage for me & I just eyeball all the measurements but it was 2 limes 2 blood oranges & I just built of that.

Great meal on a hot night here.


----------



## moikel (Dec 21, 2013)

Leah Elisheva said:


> That looks so gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> And FrankBe's ideas too!
> 
> ...


It is a bit you Leah,via Thailand 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. Keep the prawns fast, simple,spicy lots of healthy salad. Dressing has only a couple of ingredients really,as long as you have fish sauce ,lime,palm sugar ,rice vinegar your good to go.


----------



## leah elisheva (Dec 21, 2013)

Looks fantastic!!!!!!!!!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## moikel (Dec 22, 2013)

So many different cooks  so many different son tams , love it.
Any chance you might knock one out for us Frank?
You are on the mother load of authentic Thai food.
I have great ingredients here & a lot of Thai stores but its Sydney still.


----------



## frankbe (Dec 22, 2013)

[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument>  <w:View>Normal</w:View>  <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom>  <w:TrackMoves/>  <w:TrackFormatting/>  <w:PunctuationKerning/>  <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/>  <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>  <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent>  <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>  <w:DoNotPromoteQF/>  <w:LidThemeOther>EN-US</w:LidThemeOther>  <w:LidThemeAsian>X-NONE</w:LidThemeAsian>  <w:LidThemeComplexScript>TH</w:LidThemeComplexScript>  <w:Compatibility>   <w:BreakWrappedTables/>   <w:SnapToGridInCell/>   <w:ApplyBreakingRules/>   <w:WrapTextWithPunct/>   <w:UseAsianBreakRules/>   <w:DontGrowAutofit/>   <w:SplitPgBreakAndParaMark/>   <w:EnableOpenTypeKerning/>   <w:DontFlipMirrorIndents/>   <w:OverrideTableStyleHps/>  </w:Compatibility>  <m:mathPr>   <m:mathFont m:val="Cambria Math"/>   <m:brkBin m:val="before"/>   <m:brkBinSub m:val="--"/>   <m:smallFrac m:val="off"/>   <m:dispDef/>   <m:lMargin m:val="0"/>   <m:rMargin m:val="0"/>   <m:defJc m:val="centerGroup"/>   <m:wrapIndent m:val="1440"/>   <m:intLim m:val="subSup"/>   <m:naryLim m:val="undOvr"/>  </m:mathPr></w:WordDocument></xml><![endif][if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" DefUnhideWhenUsed="true"  DefSemiHidden="true" DefQFormat="false" DefPriority="99"  LatentStyleCount="267">  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="0" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Normal"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="heading 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 7"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 8"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 9"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 7"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 8"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 9"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="35" QFormat="true" Name="caption"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="10" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Title"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" Name="Default Paragraph Font"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="11" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtitle"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="22" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Strong"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="20" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Emphasis"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="59" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Table Grid"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Placeholder Text"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="No Spacing"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Revision"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="34" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="List Paragraph"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="29" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Quote"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="30" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Quote"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="19" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtle Emphasis"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="21" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Emphasis"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="31" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtle Reference"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="32" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Reference"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="33" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Book Title"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="37" Name="Bibliography"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" QFormat="true" Name="TOC Heading"/> </w:LatentStyles></xml><![endif][if gte mso 10]><style> /* Style Definitions */ table.MsoNormalTable{mso-style-name:"Table Normal";mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0;mso-tstyle-colband-size:0;mso-style-noshow:yes;mso-style-priority:99;mso-style-parent:"";mso-padding-alt:0cm 5.4pt 0cm 5.4pt;mso-para-margin-top:0cm;mso-para-margin-right:0cm;mso-para-margin-bottom:10.0pt;mso-para-margin-left:0cm;line-height:115%;mso-pagination:widow-orphan;font-size:11.0pt;mso-bidi-font-size:14.0pt;font-family:"Calibri","sans-serif";mso-ascii-font-family:Calibri;mso-ascii-theme-font:minor-latin;mso-hansi-font-family:Calibri;mso-hansi-theme-font:minor-latin;mso-bidi-font-family:"Cordia New";mso-bidi-theme-font:minor-bidi;}</style><![endif]

My favorite is this one :

SEA CRAB PAPAYA SALAD (SOM TAM POO MAA)

sliced papaya…2 cup

sea crab….2

tomato..2

long bean…1

bird chilli..6

garlic…..4-5

palm sugar…1/2 tablespoon

fish sause….1 table spoon

lime juice….1-2 table spoon

1. clean crab and  keep in the fridge

2. crush the garlic and chilli

3. then add the papaya , tomato, long bean and beating together

4. cut the crab into 4 pieces

5. add cut crab ,beat softly

6. finally, season with sugar, fish sauce, and  lime juice

7. serve with sticky rice / grilled chicken

 If you have a Thai morter (=klok) it's great , otherwise you can use any +/- strong bowl.













klock.jpg



__ frankbe
__ Oct 16, 2013






Never use soap to clean this thing (it's porous) , just clean it with hot water.

The crushing you can start in that klok and then trow in the rest , so all the flavors can mix well.

A tip from my personal taste : when adding the lime juice , just squeeze the limes and trow in the peels and beat a bit longer.

Beating the papaya slices together with all the ingredients do the trick for the best taste.

To be honest , most of the time I just buy som tam (regular with those small salty black crabs) beside the street.

You can find them everywhere here and the price (+/-) for 1 dish = 30 THB = 1 AUD.

With that "swimming sea crab" the price go to 80 THB.

One thing is for sure , fresh sea food markets like you have there = no way to find that here !

Enjoy !!!


----------



## moikel (Dec 23, 2013)

I just think its great food ! It gets done here in Thai restaurants but also in places that get called modern Australian . It will be on the menu next to maybe chicken wings or carpaccio or pasta.
Some places mess with it & cut corners . It fits here because of the climate & because so many Aussies have been to Thailand. It's just a great thing for that summer dining gig. 
I would eat it. For lunch everyday if I could but I do have a love affair with Laksa as well.It doesn't really fit into a category on the forum but its the go to Sydney office  worker lunch.Taken very seriously here,I mean seriously,people talk about ,compare,reminisce , " I remember my first seafood laksa it cost $ 5 I was ........


----------



## leah elisheva (Dec 23, 2013)

Wow, that recipe sounds amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!

Terrific stuff FrankBe!

You & Mick sure have fabulous markets within your reach! That is sensational and so delicious to see!!!!

Thank you for sharing! Fantastic!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## dcarch (Dec 25, 2013)

What a lobster feast! and a very well made video!

Thanks for the post.

A lobster pizza I made.

dcarch













Lobsterpizza4.jpg



__ dcarch
__ Dec 25, 2013


----------



## leah elisheva (Dec 25, 2013)

OH WOW Dcarch!!!

Thank you so much for kind words, and for this AMAZING PIZZA!!! I LOVE it! That is tremendous!!! BRAVO!!! Tell me all about it!!!! Every single thing!!!

It looks delicious!!!!

Merry Christmas!!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## dcarch (Dec 26, 2013)

Leah Elisheva said:


> OH WOW Dcarch!!!
> 
> Thank you so much for kind words, and for this AMAZING PIZZA!!! I LOVE it! That is tremendous!!! BRAVO!!! Tell me all about it!!!! Every single thing!!!
> 
> ...


Thanks Leah!

It was a pizza made with garden fresh Sunglod cherry tomatoes, A generous amount of lobster was added with the cheese after the dough was almost done, so that the lobsters would not overcook.

dcarch


----------



## leah elisheva (Dec 26, 2013)

Well Dcarch, that is simply the most beautiful thing! How fantastic!

I'm so glad you shared it!!! And I will attempt or make some "version" of it at home in the New Year sometime, and then credit you if sharing it on here. Meanwhile, just to even look at yours and appreciate it all, is so fun!!!

Happy wrap up of 2013!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------

